# Eliminating lag between laptop and HDTV?



## JPaterson000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Apologizes if this is the wrong forum.

I'm using a Gateway ID59C laptop running Windows 7 x64, and I have an Insignia 32" HDTV. I have an HDMI cable connecting the two of them, but whenever I move the mouse, or watch a movie, or perform any action, there's about a 1.5 second delay before the action is performed on the television.

Is there a way I can eliminate the lag with this connection?

Thanks!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Insignia isn't exactly "top shelf" but check if it has a gaming mode. Those often take away image enhancement to lessen lag. Another thing is to run it as the TV's native resolution to avoid scaling issues.


----------



## JPaterson000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh I realize Insignia isn't top shelf, however I'm held up in a place that I don't pay (as part of work) so I'm sadly stuck with it.

It does have a gaming mode, and I turned off the feature that helps to control motion blur which causes lag itself. I'll just run the games at the TV's resolution.

Thanks!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ugh, don't get me started on 120Hz! Hate hate hate it! If you can do all that you said you ought to see some improvement in response time.


----------



## adrian555 (Jan 31, 2011)

Get a shorter HDMI cable.


----------

